# My Favourite Christmas Prezzy - A Hot Smoker!



## the_rayway (Dec 29, 2014)

Woot! I now have in my possession a Master Chef Vertical smoker. It uses charcoal and wood chunks, and looks a little like R2D2 in black.

I think it will be too cold for a little while to actually use it outdoors, but would love it if I could get some advice from the experts on the site as to recipes, books I should read, and tips/tricks.

SOOOO excited about this - my husband totally nailed my gift this year 

Alright - who's got some suggestions?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 29, 2014)

Congrats! It's never too cold to grill or smoke. Then again, I don't live in Manitoba. :>

A great first recipe is pulled pork. It takes a while, but is relatively simple. I'm a member of this site, and while it is focused on Weber, the concepts and recipes work on any cooker, and many of the members use serveral different kinds. Check out the recipes (under cooking topics) and the forums - it's a very friendly place: http://virtualweberbullet.com/


----------



## Putterrr (Dec 29, 2014)

Congrats. I haven't seen the smoker you list but I do have a Big Green Egg ceramic smoker. Adding a smokey flavour to BBQ's adds a whole new layers to cooking. 

The one thing I would suggest is a verg good thermometer. I suggest the Thermopen. Pricey but 3 second readings makes it the choice of chefs everywhere. The green egg owners have a website for tips, techniques and recipies. Perhaps your smoker has the same. 

I suggest you try a spatchcock chicken as it is simple and easy. 

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/spatch.htm

I would just cut down one side of the backbone and leave it attached. That way when put the bones in your slow cooker for soup, you will have extra flavour and meat.

The nakedwhiz site has lots of stuff. Mostly geared to my type of smoker but the principals are the same.

I love my green egg as much as making wine. I'm sure you will enjoy yours

cheers


----------



## Putterrr (Dec 29, 2014)

Boatboy24 said:


> Congrats! It's never too cold to grill or smoke. Then again, I don't live in Manitoba. :>
> 
> A great first recipe is pulled pork. It takes a while, but is relatively simple. I'm a member of this site, and while it is focused on Weber, the concepts and recipes work on any cooker, and many of the members use serveral different kinds. Check out the recipes (under cooking topics) and the forums - it's a very friendly place: http://virtualweberbullet.com/


 
Jim if you haven't, give the Turbo Pulled pork a try. Still great flavour but less than 5 hours. vs 12-18 depending on equipment and size of meat


----------



## Jericurl (Dec 29, 2014)

OMG, I'm so excited for you.

Manthing got a big BBQ grill combo thing this last summer. One side of it is a smoker.

He's had to dink around and make some adjustments on it to get it working the way he wants.

He's made several briskets with it and wants to buy a whole turkey and smoke it as well.

I have no advice really, I don't smoke anything except for deviled eggs, but I will look forward to you posting more about your adventures with it.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 29, 2014)

I agree with @Putterrr on the Thermopen. Great piece of gear. 

And the nakedwhiz site is a good one. When you cook your first turkey on that new smoker, use the "Mad Max" gravy recipe. It is awesome.


----------



## richmke (Dec 29, 2014)

In the cold season, I suggest cold smoking bacon (pork belly).

To generate smoke, without a lot of heat, I suggest one of these:
http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNPS5X8


----------



## Steve_M (Dec 29, 2014)

I got a Weber Smoky Mountain 22 1/2 as well. Thinking about firing it up for New Years Day.

Another site I often visit for recipes is http://www.amazingribs.com


Steve


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 29, 2014)

@richmke is right. Colder weather is perfect for bacon. And cheese.


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 29, 2014)

Sweet, thanks for the feedback everyone!

It's minus 30c today, and I'm thinking since the bottom is 'open' it might be a bit too cold right now, but if it comes down to -20 or so I'm totally going to give bacon a go. I was googling recipes and drooling this morning. We have a Chinese grocery that always stocks 50-70 fresh pork bellies in their butcher's cooler each day. Pulled pork is a good one too. Oooohhhhh yum!

Cheese would also be awesome, I love the smoked mozza and goudas from our local cheesemaker, so I might pick some up for a try at making my own.

I'm going to check these sites out too - I'm loving that you all know so much about this new hobby!


----------



## Putterrr (Dec 29, 2014)

https://griffinsgrub.wordpress.com/

this gentleman also knows how to cook on the BBQ/smoker


----------

